Show HN: ToaruOS 1.0 – A complete hobby operating system - sconxu
======
werediver
There are no links to the project (unless the post is updated), so I googled
them:

\- [http://toaruos.org/](http://toaruos.org/)

\- [https://github.com/klange/toaruos](https://github.com/klange/toaruos)

~~~
sconxu
Unfortunately there is no option to add url afterwards. The Github URL is:
[https://github.com/klange/toaruos/releases/tag/v1.0.0](https://github.com/klange/toaruos/releases/tag/v1.0.0)

~~~
brudgers
The current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13529056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13529056)

The idea of 'Show HN' is for people to post projects that they've created
themselves, regular submissions are people showing HN cool stuff other people
have made.

